# Where can we get a wood cook stove that is good but not too



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

costly? It doeasn't have to be pretty but dh would like something that works well. We have never used one before either so if you have advice I would love to hear it.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Try ebay. Look for something you could pick up. Jotul is on there quite a bit.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Keep an eye on Craigs List, too.

This one was listed as being at Fort Drum this past week: http://plattsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/995407080.html

Jennifer


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i saw one listed just last night on craigslist for charlotte,nc


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks!! We're in the southeastern corner of Nebraska just in case any one sees one near. I never even thought of ebay.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought mine on Ebay last year. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with it. It was well taken care of and not rusted out. The only part that needs repairing is the oven damper lever. I've been using it exclusively for cooking my meals for about a month now and am getting a real good feel for it. 

Although I had a good experience with buying mine, I'd recommend seeing one in person. You want to make sure the firebox and the oven chamber are not rusted out. Make sure all the dampers are in place and in working condition. Need to be able to view the back of the stove, the side, and I'd want to see underneath as well. Take the cover plates completely off and look down through the firebox and the top of the oven chamber. Another thing, not all the older stoves will take the standard 6" and 8" round pipes and collars, but have irregular shaped flue openings. It's fairly expensive to purchase something custom made if the piping needs replaced.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We bought a cookstove for $250 on ebay...really nice one in great shape, with double warming ovens above. Also a wood heating stove for $60, although I had to drive a ways to pick it up. Franklin type.

Check your local newspaper, too. Also, instead of just looking in the "for sales" put in an ad on craigslist in the "wanted" section. You'd be amazed at the number of people who have stuff in the barn or shed and think no one would want THAT monstrosity.

ETA: for the irregular shaped flues/openings, there are "moldable" flues available at DIY stores that you can shape to fit the odd duck. You have to be careful to screw it into place, or strap it well, but it's a LOT less expensive than having something made.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

What do you mean by "not too costly"? Here's one:

http://berryhilllimited.com/b-cart/Product.asp?pid=99901&cat=165

And it's not too expensive for a new wood cookstove, as the higher end wood cookstoves can cost many thousands of dollars -- but I don't know if you're looking for relatively inexpensive, or REALLY inexpensive.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I don't think you'd be that far from Greeley, CO? Check the want ads in Greeley Tribune...they have some every once in a while.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Local paper, estate auctions, Craigslist. I got my wood cook stove from my parents for free  I see quite a few up here in Wisconsin in the 200 dollar range.


----------



## tricklecreek (Sep 4, 2005)

we just got a hasty baker range from farm fleet, about $500 special order inc shipping, made by us steel but was surprised(shouldn't have been i guess0 it was imported from china even though us steel stoves advertises as the oldest stove maker in the us


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe this one although I would like it. A little low in funds at the moment LOL



Barefeet Farms 
Registered User Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: Hockley, TX
Posts: 21 

Wood Cookstove For Sale 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a wood cookstove for sale. I purchased it about 2 years ago and have never used it. The legs are rusty but everything else is in good/great condition. It's a Marco Pride stove from Martin Stove and Range Company. Due to weight, this is for pick up only. I would like to get back what I paid for it, $500.

I can send a photo if interested. Please PM with any questions or interest.

Barefeet Farms

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Barefeet Farms : 10/20/08 at 09:07 PM.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

There are a lot of ads for wood heating stoves in my area and rarely one for a wood cook stove. And while I would love to get that wood stove for emergencies, I'm just bottom line terrified that it will have a problem I won't notice and we'll all wind up dead or the house burnt down.

For us, I've finally decided that the wonderful but oh, so expensive, Monarch stove at Lehman's is what we're going to finally get when we get to the homestead. 

Why don't any of you folks that are good at this stuff near me? ::sigh::


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Christy -

Here's a link to the Kitchen Queen wood cookstove. That's the one I'm jonesing for and plan to get if we ever get our homestead up and going. The blue speckled finish would be a horrible splurge, but it's sooooo pretty! :cute:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Mind if I tell you of one I saw once? It was a Home Comfort, made in 1901, still belonged to the daughter of the lady that bought it new. It was a Massive stove--and BURGANDY AND WHITE SPECKLED ENAMEL!! not a mar or chip on it. I still drool at the thought of it--I later found out she GAVE it away to a young man that needed a stove.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

ceresone said:


> Mind if I tell you of one I saw once? It was a Home Comfort, made in 1901, still belonged to the daughter of the lady that bought it new. It was a Massive stove--and BURGANDY AND WHITE SPECKLED ENAMEL!! not a mar or chip on it. I still drool at the thought of it--I later found out she GAVE it away to a young man that needed a stove.


:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:

OK, well, nice for that guy I guess. But still


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Besides Craig's list put the word out on your local freecycle list. 
Also don't forget the old fashioned method of index cards posted.
Make up extras to leave @ local antique/junk stores, churches & places where seniors gather. Don't be bashful. Let people know that your a large family that will give a nice stove a good home. A dear Barter Buddy has his mother's huge Monarch from the early 1900's sitting in his barn. None of his grandchildren are interested and he doesn't just want it to go to anyone. 
As for cooking on a wood stove best tip is to have lots & lots of trivets. 

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

I found an advertisement for one in someones yard!!! I have to go drive by again to get the # since dh was driving and in a hurry (crying baby lol) it said for sale or trade on the sign so I'd like to go look at the stove and see if its any good and what they want for it!! That speckled one she gave away sounds beautiful!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd love to find a good functional used one. I'd really really love to get a new one. If I do get one, it'll probably end up being one I make out of sheets of plate steel I have up in the barn...


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I don't have one yet, but have been eyeballing this one.

http://www.vogelzang.com/hh005.htm


----------

